# [OT] Directorio Jabber y Petición al foro (cerrado)

## navegante

Despues de leer esto, esto, y esto, quisiera hacer una petición al foro para que introduzcan el campo correspondiente al JID, para eso sería oportuno demostrarles que se esta interesado y que es necesario, poniendo aqui nuestro jabberID a manera de directorio provisional. Saludos.

JabberID Gentoo Spanish Forums

navegante <navegante[at]myjabber.net>

Josemilla <josema[at]jabber.org>

Tieferfeld <gabirucho[at]jabber.org>

focahclero <focahclero[at]jabber.org>

Membris <membriskhan[at]njs.netlab.cz>

t3n4k <t3n4k[at]jabber.org>

quelcom <quelcom[at]jabber.org>

Attalya <gentux[at]jabber.org>

emivan <xhenon[at]jabberes.org>

TRx <trx[at]jabber.org>

Franco Gotusso <Gotusso[at]jabberes.org>

trompa <trompa[at]jabber.org>

LordAckward <ackward[at]fatuo.org>

||Facil|| <facil[at]jabber.org>

GipfeX <gipfex[at]jabber.org>

xlony <xlony[at]jabberes.org>

Zamorate <basajaun[at]jabberes.org>

MelampO <melampo[at]jabber.org>

warp3r <warp3r[at]myjabber.net>

----------

## German3D

Hombre yo colaboraria pero no me entere de nada xD que es JID ?

----------

## Josemilla

¿Qué seria comenzar aqui una lista? Pues nada...

JabberID Gentoo Spanish Forums

navegante <navegante@myjabber.net>

Josemilla <josema@jabber.org>

Tieferfeld <gabirucho@jabber.org>

focahclero <focahclero@jabber.org>

Membris <membriskhan@njs.netlab.cz>

----------

## navegante

Exacto, así como esta por el foro frances, una lista de todos los que usamos jabber, despues cuando ya sean varios algun mod la ha de notar (tal vez Bass?), solo una cosa la haces tu en ese post o la pongo yo en el primero?

P.D. JID es el identificador que se usa en el sistema de mansajeria instantanea jabber, lgo así como el correo en msn, Saludos.

----------

## German3D

Aha gracias y donde puedo crearme una cuenta JID?

----------

## Josemilla

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Exacto, así como esta por el foro frances, una lista de todos los que usamos jabber, despues cuando ya sean varios algun mod la ha de notar (tal vez Bass?), solo una cosa la haces tu en ese post o la pongo yo en el primero?
> 
> P.D. JID es el identificador que se usa en el sistema de mansajeria instantanea jabber, lgo así como el correo en msn, Saludos.

 

Yo creo que la peña vaya poniendo posts con su Jabber y tu mantienes la lista en el primer post actualizada. Si ves que es mucho curro (yo creo que no) según la gente se vaya añadiendo, que copie y pegue la lista en su post con su JID.

----------

## Josemilla

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Aha gracias y donde puedo crearme una cuenta JID?

 

Por ejemplo aqui: http://www.jabberes.org/user/register?PHPSESSID=8be6053b48368856a38eda1b8da82c5c

----------

## navegante

Si no puedes desde el enlace que te dejo Josemilla instalate un cliente (gossip, gabber, gaim) la mayoria tiene una opcion para crearte la cuenta desde el propio programa. Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Buena idea  :Very Happy: 

gabirucho@jabber.org

----------

## focahclero

Yo me apunto también, y el JID está en mi firma  :Smile: 

----------

## Membris

Veo que no se nos escapa nada eh? genial!

Mi JID está en mi firma.

Como comentario, no hace falta que no nos añadamos (al final ocurre como en un foro que estuve que pusieron todos su msn y ahora tengo un grupo enorme de contactos que no conozco mucho y con los que raras veces hablo). También sirve para que podamos enviarnos mensajes jabber como medio paralelo a los mensajes privados del foro  :Wink: 

Buenaa iniciativa, en algún foro he visto que se puede introducir la ID de Jabber, tal vez renombrando la entrada del messenger y cambiando la imagen?   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## t3n4k

Buena iniciativa!

t3n4k at jabber.org  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## quelcom

Mi JID tambien esta en la firma.

Saludos

----------

## Attalya

Hola,

Aqui teneis mi JID, ya hace algún tiempo que lo vengo incluyendo en mi firma.

Un Saludo amig@s

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues yo de momento voy a añadir todo JID que se me ponga al alcance, jejeje, si luego me arrepiento borraré a aquellos con los que no hable, pero en principio no molesta  :Wink:  Eso sí, jajaja, conozco a la gente más por el avatar que por el nombre, así que no me enteraré de quién es quién hasta que me lo digan   :Razz: 

Saludos   :Laughing: 

----------

## emivan

Aqui teneis mi JID, por ahora no lo usare ya que tengo sin configurar el kopete, pero en cuento aprenda lo pongo  :Wink: 

xhenon@jabber.org

----------

## Membris

Navegante y Josemilla podéis editar vuestros posts y poner mi dirección en fake antispam? Es que mi servidor tiene pasarela para correo electrónico y no quiero que los spam-bots se hagan con esa dirección  :Wink: 

Gracias!

----------

## TRx

Aquí va la mía:

trx[at]jabber.org

Salu2

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Yo me he creado una para la ocasion, asi lo voy probando   :Razz: 

Gotusso[*en*]jabberes[*punto*]org

----------

## trompa

Pues yo creo que lo tengo en la firma, espera, pos no estoy seguro, lo miro y edito si no está  :Razz: 

----------

## navegante

 *Membris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buenaa iniciativa, en algún foro he visto que se puede introducir la ID de Jabber, tal vez renombrando la entrada del messenger y cambiando la imagen?   

 

En los foros de Psi antes tenían phpbb después se pasaron a invision que si tiene soporte para jabber sin embargo ellos antes de usar invision hicieron un parche para phpbb y así usar jabber, de hecho aún esta disponible para bajarlo, aunque al parecer tiene un pequeño bug. Por otro lado alguien posteo aqui sobre algo similar pero en la web de gnuinos.

Una pregunta podrías decirme si es posible usar el systray de tkabber en gnome (es que en una imagen de una web vi tu nick en una sala con el de badlop como el fue el que escribio sobre eso en la web de tkabber igual y le puedes preguntar) y otra el servidor que usas es bueno, se desconecta a menudo?, saludos.

P.D. asi esta como lo quieres el JID con el [at]

----------

## Membris

Así está perfecto navegante, aunque cuanto más rara sea la forma de ponerlo peor para los bots, porque acabarán interpretnado tambien las direcciones con formato xx[at]xx.xx jeje.

A Badlop lo tengo en mis contactos pero casualmente ahora mismo no está conectado, cuando vuelva a conectar intentaré acordarme de preguntárselo, aunque no se xq no iba a funcionar, si desde hace ya un tiempo respetable todas las aplicaciones (incluido el amsn que está también en tcl/tk) cumplen el protocolo freedesktop.

Saludos

----------

## LordAckward

Yo tambien tengo, aunque la verdad es que la uso poco. en el curro no permiten IM, bueno de hecho no permiten nada de nada   :Very Happy: 

ackward[at]fatuo[.]org

----------

## navegante

Un pequeño bump, para que no quede en el pasado, además para invitar a los que tienen cuenta jabber a que se pasen por el nuevo room, mas información en el post de GipfeX. Saludos.

----------

## xlony

viva jabber  :Smile: 

----------

## German3D

Aver si lo hice bien xD

Puede ser mi JID este ? : German3D[arrobita]www.jabberES.org 

?_? Desde lueno no se parece al de ninguno , antes me pone Drupal ID ...

Me di de alta en el link ke me dijeron unas lineas mas arriba.

54|u2

----------

## navegante

No se no tengo cuenta con ellos, pero lo dudo porque creo que es para el cms que tienen montado, aunque el JID tal vez va pegado a ese. Nada más facil compila un cliente y pruebalo si no como te mencione mas arriba puedes solicitar la cuenta desde el cliente. saludos.

----------

## German3D

Vale lo hice desde kopete y "creo" que mi JID es German3D(arrobita)jabber.org xD

Te añadi navegante para probar si funciona o que  :Wink: 

54|u2

----------

## Membris

Por cierto aprovechando el tirón que está teniendo este tema también podríamos crear una rama con nuestras llaves públicas PGP (y opcionalmente el correo), sería muy útil para contactarnos entre nosotros y paa los que nos tengamos en jabber..

----------

## MelampO

weno, pues aki va tambien mi JID:

melampo@jabber.org

----------

## navegante

Tambien voto por el anillo de claves, y si es posible que alguien se encargue de firmarlas, para crear un "entidad certificadora" local de gentoo, si no pues solamente dejar aqui la clave con el fingerprint, Saludos.

----------

## German3D

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Tambien voto por el anillo de claves, y si es posible que alguien se encargue de firmarlas, para crear un "entidad certificadora" local de gentoo, si no pues solamente dejar aqui la clave con el fingerprint, Saludos.

 

La clave de que del jabber ? Yo me apunto vamos xD a lo que sea  :Wink: 

----------

## Membris

No hombre, cómo va a ser la clave de Jabber  :Smile: 

Para quien esté algo pez en estos asuntos y quiera mojarse un poco, este es un documento imprescindible que a mí me sirvió de mucha ayuda para empezar a entender este mundo:

http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1684

German3D lo mejor es que te hagas la JID directamente con el cliente, yo nunca he visto en ningún servidor el registro via web, lo que tú has hecho posiblemente sea para registrarte en los foros ya que ellos usan Drupal como CMS, y no creo que esté integrado con su servidor Jabber.

Para hacerte una cuenta nueva simplemente ponte a configurar una cuenta nueva en cualquier cliente y si especificias una dirección que no existe en el servidor te pregunta si quieres crearla, se crea y ya está  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## quelcom

Leo en la Newsletter (http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050307-newsletter.xml) que ya han incorporado el soporte para Jabber en el perfil.

Mola  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-31173.html

Saludos

----------

## Membris

Yujuuu, que icono mas bonito  :Very Happy: 

Yo he puesto mi dirección en formato anti-spam porque mi servidor tiene pasarela de correo y paso de recibir spam en tiempo real en mi cuenta de Jabber :S

----------

## ResetReboot

Apuntad: En la firma está, aunque por si acaso, la pongo aqui también.

jcreset@myjabber.net

----------

## navegante

Se agradece el aviso, no había leído el gwn hasta esta mañana en mi correo. Con esto doy por cerrado el post.

----------

## warp3r

el mio

warp3r[en]myjabber.net

----------

